# Karen Sue Charter of Tog Destruction



## FISHNFOOL (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I posted I had some super last minute opennings for a charter today. I have to say Pier N Surf guys came thru for me big time and I hope I helped show them a good time also.

We all met at the indian river Inlet marina and were all pumped to get the lines in the water.
We hop on the Karen Sue and off we go about 500yds from his dock I thought Ok what does he have up his sleeve, day before they limited out on toggies there, today water was just too dirty for fishing there so we steamed out 10 to 12 miles to the fishing grounds.

As soon as he gave word to drop them I was 
"On Like Donkey Kong". I think I put on a clinc to show the guys how to shake the rust off, with 3 fish in the box before anyone else, they did do a good job keeping the Doggies off my line.. 

Then one got wize and seen I was using the green crab with the Orange belly and they all started catching nice Toggies fast and furious.
Before the day ended we had a few guys with there personal best Tog and I have so happy for both of them it was like we knew eachother for years cracking jokes throwing up:--| and catching fish taking naps because your sick sick from the 4 to 7 ft seas, Good Times in my opinion.. 

I had a ball Im so happy I met my new friends CT and John from the boards I hope to fish with you guys again soon.

*we had our 5 man limit of Tog 50 from 3 to 9 1/2 lbs with very few throwbacks.*








*CT with his fat Tog*








*John with his personal best, nice fish!!!*








*CT with more of his dinner for the family*








*Sleepy time, Keith in his Gorilla Tog Wear*


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Congratulations guys!

Nice fish you got there, John.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

It was a kicking day. Now, I'm staring at a cooler full of tog that I have to fillet and eat, my whole body's sore as all get out, and my knees are black and blue!  Poor me


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## FISHNFOOL (Dec 28, 2005)

Great Time with great new friends!

Hope to get out again with everyone soon

joe


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Good times. I'm still having a hard time breathing deeply from all of the stomach exercises. :--| 

I served the big one (fresh and raw, of course) over at a friend's party on Sunday. Of course those Korean guys figured out what it was after the first bite. Go figure.  

Tight lines and full stomachs.


----------



## brownie (Nov 27, 2006)

I guess they were disappointed that it wasn't still alive. Has your color returned or are you still green. Nice meeting you guys. Bob


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I got a few nice ones on Sunday myself


----------



## FISHNFOOL (Dec 28, 2005)

nice fish...tried to fix your picture.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Guy's here's the pic at a more reasonable size.











- Dae


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Doctor, I think I've got a problem. I'm seeing in triple.


----------

